# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Zbukurimi i Desktop-it

## sarandioti_

Si mund ta zbukuroj Desktopin tim me Oren, Kalendarin apo dicka tjeter shtese?
Nefakt une perdora njehere Active Desktop Calendar por nuk jep dhe shume hapesire per ndryshime (madje e kam dhe ne versionin prove).
A ka ndonje menyre apo program tjeter qe mund ti besh ndryshime Tryezes se punes (Desktop) ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka shume programe te tilla.:
Style XP.Vista Gadget for XP.Ose me mire futi nje Windows 7 Transf Pack ose Vista Transf Pack edhe je OK.

----------


## gigabyte

Perdor Talisman Desktop

----------


## Lirimos.

Perdor keto programe : ObjectDock,RockeDock,WindowsBlind,Samurize...

----------


## DjiLiroz

> Perdor keto programe : ObjectDock,RockeDock,WindowsBlind,Samurize...


-Keto i ke qe perdoren me se shumti!

----------


## argjenddre

Shkarko:




> http://uploading.com/files/1VSF8HIP/products.rar.html


Te pelqen ky

----------


## argjenddre

ja edhe nje



Shkarko:




> http://uploading.com/files/9F8GXRMQ/..._1.19.rar.html

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Se harrova my favourite dhe me bukura (sipas meje)
*Alien GUIse*

----------


## GaLLaT

..........................  :shkelje syri:

----------


## floreentin

> Ka shume programe te tilla.:
> Style XP.Vista Gadget for XP.Ose me mire futi nje Windows 7 Transf Pack ose Vista Transf Pack edhe je OK.


Nga te gjitha keto me lart per mendimin tim Crystal xp me eshte dukur me i mir.
Transformon ikonat, folderat, shton visual styles etj.

Ne krahasim me Transform pack kjo me eshte dukur me mire dhe per momentin ate kam ne pc.

----------


## sarandioti_

Puna eshte se shumica e ketyre programeve qe ju propozoni jane me leke ose vetem per nje muaj kohe.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Alien GUIse eshte Free.

----------


## floreentin

> Puna eshte se shumica e ketyre programeve qe ju propozoni jane me leke ose vetem per nje muaj kohe.


Edhe crystal xp eshte free.
Kam disa muaj qe e perdor..

----------


## ht20.94

Provo Vista Mizer 3.0


 Shkarko: 

```
http://uploading.com/files/0L23M2VC/VistaMizer%203.1.0.0.rar.html
```

----------

